# Downhill/Freeride Köln/Bonn/Brühl



## NoxBikes (24. März 2009)

Moin!....Suche Downhiller und Freerider(am besten keine Profis, da ich selbst gerade erst angefangen habe) aus Köln, Bonn, Brühl und Umgebung die Lust haben am Wochenende oder wenn möglich auch unter der Woche Spaß zu haben und biken zu gehen.Bitte bei mir melden!!!


----------



## Marc B (24. März 2009)

Hier in Bonn gibt es nette Sachen, das ist ja nicht weit weg von Brühl. Schau' am besten immer auf die letzte Seite in den Thread "Freeriden Bonn/Siegburg". Dort verabreden sich die Jungs hier in Bonn und tauschen sich aus.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marmeladenfaust (16. August 2010)

Komm doch mal mit nach Höhenberg. Schick mir einfach ne PN.


----------



## chutty (16. August 2013)

hui, bin ganz neu hier, hoffentlich bin ich hier richtig. Bevor ich ein neues Bike für downhill kaufen werde, möchte ich erst wissen ob es hier im Raum Köln genügend Downhill-Piste und wo? Würde mich auf die Antwort sehr freuen


----------



## Komodo3000 (16. August 2013)

Die nächstgelegene legale DH Strecke wäre wohl Malmedy. Ansonsten halt die üblichen Verdächtigen: Boppard, Winterberg, Willingen, Warstein.
Über inoffizielle Strecken wirst Du hier öffentlich keine Informationen bekommen.

Wir reden hier schon über Downhill im Sinne von Downhill, nicht "ich fahre gerne Berge und Trails runter"?


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. August 2013)

In letzterem Fall ist für die Ecke hier ein All Mountain/Enduro die deutlich flexiblere Wahl


----------



## Fudge (24. August 2013)

.....


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. September 2013)

Hat Jemand Lust und Zeit am Donnerstag mit in die Filthy´s zu fahren? Ich wollte gegen 10 Uhr zu Hause los fahren. 

__________________


----------

